# ευσεβοποθισμός



## meidei (Nov 30, 2012)

Αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο είναι δόκιμος αυτός ο όρος στην Κοινή Νεοελληνική όπως γράφεται και μιλιέται στην Ελλάδα. 
Στην Κύπρο έχει σημαντική χρήση, εφημερίδες, οργανώσεις, υπουργεία, πολιτικά μπόγκ. (Κάποιες ελληνικές σελίδες που χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο, απ' ότι πρόλαβα να δω, μιλούν για κυπριακά θέματα, άρα πιθανότατα αναπαράγουν κυπριακές πήγες ή γράφτηκαν από κύπριους)


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

Πρώτη φορά τον ακούω τον όρο και δεν ξέρω αν χρειαζόταν συνώνυμο η *υπεραισιοδοξία*, αλλά τώρα το έχει. 

Στα παραδείγματα που είδα, πολλές φορές θα πήγαινε καλύτερα το παραδοσιακό *ευσεβείς πόθοι*. 

Με το καλό και στα δικά μας μέρη. Μπορώ ήδη να σκεφτώ χρήσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν χρειαζόταν συνώνυμο η *υπεραισιοδοξία*, αλλά τώρα το έχει.


Συνώνυμα η _υπεραισιοδοξία _και οι _ευσεβείς πόθοι_; Μπα, δεν νομίζω...


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

Περιμένω από τον Ζάζουλα να μου δώσει σήμερα απάντηση σε κάποιο ερώτημα που του έχω στείλει. Τι είναι αυτό; Υπεραισιοδοξία, ευσεβής πόθος ή φρούδα ελπίδα; :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2012)

Μεγάλη προσδοκία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 30, 2012)

Για δόκιμος δεν ξέρω, από σήμερα όμως εγώ τον λανσάρω! Μα τι ωραία λέξη!


----------



## meidei (Nov 30, 2012)

Γίνεται άμεσα κατανοητός από τον μέσο έλληνα ωστόσο, ή χρειάζεται τοπικοποίηση; (μέχρι να καθιερωθεί δηλαδή, αφού βλέπω ότι έχει πέραση )


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

Καταθέτω τι έχουν ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ (κάπως διαφορετικά) για τη φράση *ευσεβείς πόθοι*:

*ευσεβείς πόθοι*, ανομολόγητες και απραγματοποίητες επιθυμίες, και ειρωνικά, όταν αναφερόμαστε σε σχέδια, συνήθ. αντιπάλων μας, τα οποία δεν επιθυμούμε να πραγματοποιηθούν: _Η κάθοδος στο Αιγαίο ήταν πάντοτε ευσεβείς πόθοι των γειτόνων μας._ (ΛΚΝ)

*ευσεβής πόθος* οτιδήποτε επιθυμούμε χωρίς πάντα να το ομολογούμε και το οποίο είναι πολύ δύσκολο να πραγματοποιηθεί: _η κατάσταση τής οικονομίας, όπως την περιέγραψε ο υπουργός, αποτελεί μάλλον ευσεβή πόθο τής κυβέρνησης_ (δεν είναι αυτό που ισχύει πραγματικά) | _οι δηλώσεις σας ότι θα κερδίσετε τις εκλογές, δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από ευσεβείς πόθοι._ (ΛΝΕΓ)

Ο _ευσεβοποθισμός_ είναι αρκετά διάφανος ώστε να μη χρειάζεται επεξήγηση όταν κινείται μέσα στο σημασιολογικό πλαίσιο που ορίζουν τα δυο λεξικά.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 30, 2012)

Εμένα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου ο όρος: από φράση και όχι λέξη, και μάλιστα από φράση με διακριτές και μη συνδεόμενες παρά μόνο στη φράση λέξεις, με τον -ισμό ως συνδετικό υλικό. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι μάλλον χιουμοριστικό και δεν θα τον ενθάρρυνα σε σοβαρή χρήση. Ποιο είναι το επόμενο βήμα δηλαδή; Η κρεμασταριοποίηση στην οποία προβαίνει η αλεπού;


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Ποιο είναι το επόμενο βήμα δηλαδή;


Έχουμε προηγούμενα βήματα ωστόσο: τον _ζαμανφουτισμό_, τον _ετσιθελισμό_, τον _ωχαδελφισμό_ (τώρα: _οχαδελφισμό_).


----------



## pidyo (Nov 30, 2012)

O ζαμανφουτισμός προέκυψε από το ζαμανφού, όχι από το je m'en fous, o ετσιθελισμός από το «έτσι θέλω» που είχε ήδη γίνει ενιαίο μόρφωμα (έβαλε τα λεφτά στην τσέπη με το έτσι θέλω), ο ωχαδελφισμός έχει πρώτο σύνθετο ένα μόριο. Οι ευσεβείς πόθοι είναι ακόμη κλινόμενη και μη επαρκώς ενωμένη φράση. 

Προσπαθώ να βγάλω από τη μύγα επιχείρημα, ώστε να δικαιολογήσω μια αισθητική επιλογή, το ξέρω.


----------



## Themis (Nov 30, 2012)

_Η στάση ζωής του κυρίου Κακοφλαρόπουλου είχε κάτι από την απλότητα της αμοιβάδας. Αν υπήρχε ετικέτα με τη σύνθεση, θα αρκούσε μισή γραμμή για την απαρίθμηση των συστατικών: ωχαδερφισμός και ευσεβοποθισμός._

Καλό μου φαίνεται. Ο πιδυισμός δεν θα περάσει!


----------



## meidei (Nov 30, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Εμένα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου ο όρος: από φράση και όχι λέξη, και μάλιστα από φράση με διακριτές και μη συνδεόμενες παρά μόνο στη φράση λέξεις, με τον -ισμό ως συνδετικό υλικό. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι μάλλον χιουμοριστικό και δεν θα τον ενθάρρυνα σε σοβαρή χρήση. Ποιο είναι το επόμενο βήμα δηλαδή; Η *κρεμασταριοποίηση* στην οποία προβαίνει η αλεπού;



Το οποίο αν και αστείο, ναι, θα μπορούσε να ειπωθή σχετικά εύκολα από ένα ομιλητή της τοπικής Κοινής, γιατί η συγκεκριμένη ποικιλία έχει έφεση σε τέτοιους σχηματισμούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2012)

Themis said:


> Ο πιδυισμός δεν θα περάσει!


Θα προτιμούσα τον *πιντουισμό* (που έχει και κάτι το πορτογαλικό του) αν επιτρέπεται...


----------



## MelidonisM (Nov 30, 2012)

με πρώτη ματιά τον πέρασα για ευσεβισμό/πιετισμό, αλλά θα συνηθίσω

...νίκας τοῖς εὐσεβέσι πόθοις κατὰ πεσσίμων δωρούμενος...


----------



## sarant (Nov 30, 2012)

Πλάκα έχει ο ευσεβοποθισμός, αν και ως τώρα τα καταφέρναμε και χωρίς αυτόν.

Η κρεμασταριοποίηση μου θύμισε τη μηχειροτεροποίηση που λέγαμε νέοι, και μιαν ανακοίνωση της ΠΟΜΙΔΑ όπου επισημαινόταν ότι συνέπεια κάποιου φόρου στα ακίνητα θα είναι "η γενικότερη ρίψη ύδατος επί του πληθωριστικού νερόμυλου".


----------



## Earion (Nov 30, 2012)

Γιατί ευσεβ-*ο*-ποθισμός και όχι ευσεβ-*ι*-ποθισμός;

Θα μπορούσαμε να εφεύρουμε αναδρομικά το επίθετο *ευσεβίποθος *για να δικαιολογήσουμε το επινόημα;

Από πλευράς τυπικού, θέλω να πω, γίνεται.


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2012)

sarant said:


> Πλάκα έχει ο ευσεβοποθισμός, αν και ως τώρα τα καταφέρναμε και χωρίς αυτόν.
> [...]


 Αυτό ακριβώς. Δεν με ενοχλεί η ένωση - εύκολα κατανοητό είναι το σύνθετο - με κουράζει όμως η ένωση μέσω του _-ισμού_ 
(me and my daemon: +2 στον πιδυϊσμό => π-quatrism). Aν ήταν _ευσεβόποθος _λ.χ._,_ με το αντικείμενο ευσεβοποθητό ή ευσεβοποθούμενο, θα το χώνευα πιο εύκολα. Ενώ με αυτό, πώς; Ευσεβοποθισμένο; Μπα...

Thisism, thatism, *andthensomism; *wishfulthinkism? Nah.

On the other foot, historically for wishful thinking by wannabe-great soccer players, there's Eusébio-πόθος :clap:: 






Ο Δόχτορας φταίει, που είπε για το πορτογαλικό κατιτίς... :)




nickel said:


> Έχουμε προηγούμενα βήματα ωστόσο: τον _ζαμανφουτισμό_, τον _ετσιθελισμό_, τον _ωχαδελφισμό_ (τώρα: _οχαδελφισμό_).


 Και επόμενο ζάλο: τον μακριαπομισμό, αλλά τέτοιο μετάφρασμα του αξίζει του nimbyism, δεν είναι κατασκευή απ' την αρχή.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

Υπάρχουν και οι *ευσεβοποθιστές*. Ας καταγράψουμε απλώς την ύπαρξη των όρων. Ούτε να τους αλλάξουμε ούτε να τους καταργήσουμε. Διότι θα μας κατηγορήσουν για ευσεβοποθισμό στο τέλος.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Διότι θα μας κατηγορήσουν για ευσεβοποθισμό στο τέλος.


Για εξανδραποθισμό μην μας κατηγορήσουν μόνο.


----------



## antongoun (Jan 28, 2021)

Μετά από 8 χρόνια, βρίσκονται και λίγοι "ευσεποθισμοί". Εγώ συνάντησα τη λέξη εδώ:

Η Κωμική Ιδέα, με άλλα λόγια, αντιμετωπίζει το _σπουδαῖον_ (το σοβαρό) διά του _γελοίου_. Ανήκει κατά το μάλλον ή ήττον στη σφαίρα του παραμυθικού *ευσεποθισμού *και δεν προσποιείται ούτε στιγμή ότι αποτελεί πραγματική αντιπρόταση στα προβλήματα της πραγματικότητας.


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2021)

φευ, σε ποθώ κι όλο πονώ
κι αν ευ-εσε-ποθίσω
ποθές να μην αξιωθώ
εσένα ν' απωθήσω


Εντάξει, καλά τα τηλεσκοπικά, αρκεί να φαίνονται σωστά τα συστατικά, γιατί αλλιώς οι ευσεβείς πόθοι γίνονται μπούμερανγκ...



Δηλαδή, με κάθε σεβασμό στον συντάκτη, θα το 'θελα το -βο- εδώ, για να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2021)

antongoun said:


> Μετά από 8 χρόνια, βρίσκονται και λίγοι "ευσεποθισμοί".


Τι της έλειπε της ψωριάρας; Απλολογία για μαργαριτάρι...


----------

